# new golf clubs



## sevgull (May 7, 2011)

i need new golf clubs!

i am 1 meter and 90 centimeters tall!

how long should my clubs be?

i really like the nike cci!

please help


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

uuummm there are some online calculators that tell you how to work this out but the best tip would be to go into a store with a pro to fit you up your size does have a BIG part with getting the right clubs but also how fast you swing the club can affect the type of shaft you need.

Have you had a swing with the nikes? They do look like a nice set of stick just simple colors nothing over the top I like them!


----------

